# The CC wood brush



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm prob the last one here to do so, but I finally ordered the wooden brush. I wouldn't believed it if I hadn't seen it. :thumbsup: If I never own another brush I'm happy.. lol. This thing goes through tangles with ease. I have one Malt long and one short coat and works great on both. 

If your on fence its worth it. :chili:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Kandis, you and I might be tied for last!
I finally got one too. Max actually comes running to be brushed when I take it out! I didn't expect it to make such a difference but it really does!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I especially love it while blow drying...thanks for sharing your knowledge Hedy!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Too bad I learned too late about using water and solvents on the CC Fusion would ruin them == the brass pins smelled like rust == i ruined 2 brand new fusion brushes using them to blow dry === who knew....and those weren't cheap either

I like the wood...kinda like our chopsticks in our house == we prefer eating noodles with the bamboo chopsticks rather than the SS == (^.^)

we all need to round up together to fine another cool tool to buy together!!!...what could that next buy be?...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Kathleen said:


> Kandis, you and I might be tied for last!
> I finally got one too. Max actually comes running to be brushed when I take it out! I didn't expect it to make such a difference but it really does!


Me either. I was so surprised. Thought about getting one ever since last Eukanuba in Dec. and I'm pretty sure it was one of the brushes Mr C. himself showed me. Still love my blue Madden pin too.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Too bad I learned too late about using water and solvents on the CC Fusion would ruin them == the brass pins smelled like rust == i ruined 2 brand new fusion brushes using them to blow dry === who knew....and those weren't cheap either
> 
> I like the wood...kinda like our chopsticks in our house == we prefer eating noodles with the bamboo chopsticks rather than the SS == (^.^)
> 
> we all need to round up together to fine another cool tool to buy together!!!...what could that next buy be?...


Hey Hedy-I love the ICE. :chili: Chris tried get me to buy ice at a show. I only used my 7" greyhound 'handled' comb (love that little Belgium comb, hard to find) or madden pin with ice spray so far. 

do you mean you used stuff like ice spray and it ruined your brass fusion by CC? 

I have used my brass pin on all kinds ways and nothing has happened yet. Having said that I stopped using it on wet coats, but I have never used any sprays like ice. I just ordered my first bottle of ice spray and the whole W on W bath system, and some thick thicker foam.

Do you all have the CC large round slicker? I don't think everyone uses or cares for them. 

Chris told me about how he designed them and how to use them safely at his show booth. I now have his tiny tiny one for feet, square for legs and round for all over. They remove lot of the lose hairs as a finish brush and REALLY cut down on brushing time if you first lightly go over coat and legs esp. I love the BIG round for blow drying my very thick coated Sammie. If I could keep one it would be round but use all 3. I use certain things on each dog.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I can't wait try the "thicker foam" and his new "after bath rinse". I got White on white kit to try it all out. Those 4 bottles you get are such a nice size for just $10. What good deal and he gives you another free one too. I love his site. :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I ordered the wooden brush a while back and "hated" it, I returned it. The finish on the pins started flaking off after only 2-3 weeks of use. Honestly I didn't think it brushed any better than the Madan brushes.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Hey Hedy-I love the ICE. :chili: Chris tried get me to buy ice at a show. I only used my 7" greyhound 'handled' comb (love that little Belgium comb, hard to find) or madden pin with ice spray so far.
> 
> do you mean you used stuff like ice spray and it ruined your brass fusion by CC?
> 
> ...


You are too lucky to have had Mr C explain his line to you = who better to show you what each item is designed for! = I am totally jealous == I was tickled pink cuz the guy that showed and introduced me to the CC line was the guy who was a finalist or winner (I can't remember) of that show 'Groomer HAS it'. I think they did 2 seasons of the show. 


He was this hot shot groomer and quite the celebrity because of the tv show ===he showed me some of the line == but I made him stop cuz I had racked up quite a bill with the Kool pup and 3 shears and 3 brushes and 2 combs...yikes :w00t:

Nice to know his slicker's are good tools == that tiny one for the feet has peaked my curiosity now

My brass pins started smelling METALLIC when I used both Ice and Ice as well as the Pure Paws Classic conditional spray == these are the 2 regular solvents that I use when brushing daily. the color of the brass pin's changed, they smelled metallic... I still use the brush for a malt-poo that I groom cuz it somehow works on that curly poodle hair better (stiffer cushion and longer pins)...but the smell bugs me and I don't like my girls smelling like tarnished brass






sassy's mommy said:


> I ordered the wooden brush a while back and "hated" it, I returned it. The finish on the pins started flaking off after only 2-3 weeks of use. Honestly I didn't think it brushed any better than the Madan brushes.


Ahh == you had the EXACT SAME EXPERIENCE that I did when I first got the wooden === It didn't work to my liking to do a nice fluffy, straightening brush out. Madan's were the best for the daily brush outs === straightened and fluffs coat so pretty right?!! 

But I found something almost mysteriously magical about the wooden for after bath blow drying and for brushing out tangled mats. The short stubbies seem to really loosen tangles on wet hair and with mats sprayed with detangled.


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Has anyone used the CC Precious Drop. I really love it. After the bath is finished and the puppy is towel dried I spray it all over the coat and comb it through before starting to dry the hair. I use it for a grooming spray too between baths. I also like the the Thick and Thicker to make the hair feel thicker. I apply it after the shampoo instead of conditioner and leave it on for 3 or 4 minutes. The hair looks really plush.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

sassy's mommy said:


> I ordered the wooden brush a while back and "hated" it, I returned it. The finish on the pins started flaking off after only 2-3 weeks of use. Honestly I didn't think it brushed any better than the Madan brushes.


Hi Pat--The wood separates Penny's tangles quicker. And they both love the feel of it. But I still need my reg pins too. hoping it holds up. 

I hope Saassy is doing good Pat. Hope to see ya at Eukanuba. :wub: :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

OK---After the initial excitement. For me the wood brush definitely separates tangles nicely and I will try blow drying today with it. But I wouldn't give up my madden blue or CC brass pin fusion. They love the wood for brushings. It's not going to be a heavy maintenance brush here, as I bet it wouldn't hold up for that.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MalteseObsessed said:


> You are too lucky to have had Mr C explain his line to you = who better to show you what each item is designed for! = I am totally jealous == I was tickled pink cuz the guy that showed and introduced me to the CC line was the guy who was a finalist or winner (I can't remember) of that show 'Groomer HAS it'. I think they did 2 seasons of the show.
> 
> He was this hot shot groomer and quite the celebrity because of the tv show ===he showed me some of the line == but I made him stop cuz I had racked up quite a bill with the Kool pup and 3 shears and 3 brushes and 2 combs...yikes :w00t:
> 
> ...


Hedy--Will try my wood brush drying today. I will be careful with the brass. Thanks for telling me. :thumbsup: I prob would have ruined it with the ice. I'm terrible with reading instruction and care pamphlets. :blush: I love to run the tiny slicker around feet then I can comb easy. Mine will get little knots around feet. ESP that back area. You trim a lot so might not need one. 

I know what you mean, I was doing same thing. :smhelp: I need to get heck out of here or I'll want one of each. I had carry a gallon of shampoo:smstarz: 

Chris talks to everyone. So nice. Here we all are going show shopping. Except Carina on end, she was showing her beautiful CherryB.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

doggyluver5 said:


> Has anyone used the CC Precious Drop. I really love it. After the bath is finished and the puppy is towel dried I spray it all over the coat and comb it through before starting to dry the hair. I use it for a grooming spray too between baths. I also like the the Thick and Thicker to make the hair feel thicker. I apply it after the shampoo instead of conditioner and leave it on for 3 or 4 minutes. The hair looks really plush.


Hi Joyce--I watched Lisa's video about PD. I almost ordered it. Thanks for sharing. I got the W on W kit which has 4 steps to it :new_shocked: The dogs prob run from me after today. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

SammieMom said:


> I'm prob the last one here to do so, but I finally ordered the wooden brush. I wouldn't believed it if I hadn't seen it. :thumbsup: If I never own another brush I'm happy.. lol. This thing goes through tangles with ease. I have one Malt long and one short coat and works great on both.
> 
> If your on fence its worth it. :chili:


I just beat you to it when I got the kool pup dryer I ordered it then about a month ago!!

I am in love with it!! The best brush on the market. I do love the PP one for blowing them under the dryer maybe because you can actually style better with it cause it is bigger and you can hold the hair out easier on it... ... but I love my Wooden CC brush-- If you don't have one .... you are missing out!!:aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I still haven't gotten the CC wooden brush. I have lots of the CC products, but I've always been happy with the Madden brush. I can't wait till Eukanuba. Definitely the best dog shopping around. This may be the last year for Eukanuba in Orlando. I know the contract ends this year, so hopefully a lot of the east coast people can make it to Orlando in December.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't have any of those great brushes or combs yet, but I plan to eventually  I'm really looking forward to the difference it will make in how the boys react to grooming.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

shellbeme said:


> I don't have any of those great brushes or combs yet, but I plan to eventually  I'm really looking forward to the difference it will make in how the boys react to grooming.


Hehe ! mine reacts the same way to everything. He DOES NOT LIKE GROOMING. No matter what I use.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> Hehe ! mine reacts the same way to everything. He DOES NOT LIKE GROOMING. No matter what I use.


Bah! I was hoping they'd cure that part of it


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

doggyluver5 said:


> Has anyone used the CC Precious Drop. I really love it. After the bath is finished and the puppy is towel dried I spray it all over the coat and comb it through before starting to dry the hair. I use it for a grooming spray too between baths. I also like the the Thick and Thicker to make the hair feel thicker. I apply it after the shampoo instead of conditioner and leave it on for 3 or 4 minutes. The hair looks really plush.


Joyce---I see what you mean. I love the results today of the T&T. You can really feel and see a BIG difference. Says protein gel that you rub into coat for a foaming lather. I used the "after bath" rinse too. Were 4 steps in W/W kit I ordered. 

Penny gets a new cut next week. :aktion033: I have a couple photos in mind for my groomer. I want the shorter just around body and just little off chin and ears (before they hit the floor) lol. Prob going with something like (Snowbody) Tyler's body and legs cut. My poor groomer :wub:. Lucky I have several photos of what I want for head, body, legs. 

Lil tired out Pen Pen!!! :innocent:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> I still haven't gotten the CC wooden brush. I have lots of the CC products, but I've always been happy with the Madden brush. I can't wait till Eukanuba. Definitely the best dog shopping around. This may be the last year for Eukanuba in Orlando. I know the contract ends this year, so hopefully a lot of the east coast people can make it to Orlando in December.


Oh Reva--can't wait. :wub::wub: I love my madden and fusion. My madden is my fav I think for all uses. The wood is wonderful way it goes through tangles. They love it most too. I can tell.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

doggyluver5 said:


> Has anyone used the CC Precious Drop. I really love it. After the bath is finished and the puppy is towel dried I spray it all over the coat and comb it through before starting to dry the hair. I use it for a grooming spray too between baths. I also like the the Thick and Thicker to make the hair feel thicker. I apply it after the shampoo instead of conditioner and leave it on for 3 or 4 minutes. The hair looks really plush.


Joyce == I've wanted to try Precious Drops! How does it smell? It looks by the description that it might smell fresh and give the dog that fresh bathed smell????!!! and I wonder if you've compared it to the CC Just Divine spray??? == I can't decide which one I want to try out since I most use Pure Paws sprays outside of CC Ice. Have you tried both or really just recommend the Precious??



SammieMom said:


> Hedy--Will try my wood brush drying today. I will be careful with the brass. Thanks for telling me. :thumbsup: I prob would have ruined it with the ice. I'm terrible with reading instruction and care pamphlets. :blush: I love to run the tiny slicker around feet then I can comb easy. Mine will get little knots around feet. ESP that back area. You trim a lot so might not need one.
> 
> I know what you mean, I was doing same thing. :smhelp: I need to get heck out of here or I'll want one of each. I had carry a gallon of shampoo:smstarz:
> 
> Chris talks to everyone. So nice. Here we all are going show shopping. Except Carina on end, she was showing her beautiful CherryB.


What a nice picture of some HAPPY and Pretty ladies! I cracked up with your GALLON carrying comment == that is so something I would do!! You are so lucky to be there in Maltese Heaven with lovely ladies as well.



SammieMom said:


> Joyce---I see what you mean. I love the results today of the T&T. You can really feel and see a BIG difference. Says protein gel that you rub into coat for a foaming lather. I used the "after bath" rinse too. Were 4 steps in W/W kit I ordered.
> 
> Penny gets a new cut next week. :aktion033: I have a couple photos in mind for my groomer. I want the shorter just around body and just little off chin and ears (before they hit the floor) lol. Prob going with something like (Snowbody) Tyler's cut. My poor groomer. Lucky I have several photos of what ALL I want.
> 
> Lil tired out Pen Pen!!! :innocent:


Kanids == well thanks for sharing this precious and lovely picture of Penny! She is soooo lovely! Her fur is amazing! Lovely!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Chardy said:


> I just beat you to it when I got the kool pup dryer I ordered it then about a month ago!!
> 
> I am in love with it!! The best brush on the market. I do love the PP one for blowing them under the dryer maybe because you can actually style better with it cause it is bigger and you can hold the hair out easier on it... ... but I love my Wooden CC brush-- If you don't have one .... you are missing out!!:aktion033:


Carol--I like my madden for drying. I'm used to it. I got watch how use wood for drying. It took me while fig out how to use the KP. Now I got it down. :thumbsup: I am using the one flat hose attachment and bending arm over more. Plus I turned speed down some. Kinda takes me while to get things right. I could not be without one now.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hedy--wondering what is difference with all these sprays? Is the ice spray same thing basically?? PD is for drop coats and I think they own Paps. Maybe why his wife had it developed and prevents matting. I think its the oil that helps coats hang better. I am Just guessing.  I don't know if I want oil in Florida.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Precious Drops isn't a choice in free gift or in any trial kits. I like to try stuff that way first. And you get a lot for 10$. 

Hedy---Love those madden bands I got with 5$ scissors. Thanks for tip. :chili: I just ordered for bands too. I have some nice band scissors already.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Kandis == The ICE on ICE is primarily a detangler! I can't live without it for tangles and I use it lightly just after a bath on the legs and tail before i loosen the hair before drying them.

The Precious Drops and Just Divine are both sprays that are condition brushing sprays, but I believe the PP has more hair conditioning elements in it.

I am guessing the Precious Drops is very similar to the Pure Paws Shine Conditioning spray that I love == and that the Just Divine is closer to the ICE and Ice formulation...but this is a huge guess until I get my hands on some to compare them...

I think as a detangler the strongest detangled is (1) Ice, then (weak 2nd) Just Divine and then the (3 = not really) Precious doesn't detangle as much as helps prevent tangles...could be different levels of silicone element, which is usually in detanglers...but guess what they don't list their ingredients on the Ice bottle...

Lisa did a video on the ChrisSystems page showing that these sprays do not leave any residue and do not cause any build up of product on the coat == so I doubt there is any OIL in the product


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Precious Drops isn't a choice in free gift or in any trial kits. I like to try stuff that way first. And you get a lot for 10$.
> 
> Hedy---Love those madden bands I got with 5$ scissors. Thanks for tip. :chili: I just ordered for bands too. I have some nice band scissors already.


I KNOW RIGHT???? I totally want a tiny bottle of Precious Drops === I love the trial sized bottle of ICE and prefer using the tiny bottle on the grooming table === I wish they'd have the Precious in that perfect 2 fl oz size as a FREE SAMPLE...

:thumbsup:sounds like your time meeting CC and buying Gallons and Prettying up your doll Penny and all the other grooming goodies you my friend are having the PERFECT WEEKEND!!!! :chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Kandis == The ICE on ICE is primarily a detangler! I can't live without it for tangles and I use it lightly just after a bath on the legs and tail before i loosen the hair before drying them.
> 
> The Precious Drops and Just Divine are both sprays that are condition brushing sprays, but I believe the PP has more hair conditioning elements in it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for info. Sounds right about PD. Could be competitive thing too. Both are big sellers at shows. Just divine seems like PP too. IDK. I also want some like PP for the scent/perfume. Ice has none. I knew that though from your post. It works good for tangles. I used it today. The PD said has lavender oil. That's why I thought oil. I'll order some PP. I know many love it too. I did enjoy grooming her today. I need to learn how to do a good TK though. I dint use enough hair. lol.


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry gals, I've been busy the last two nights and just got through bathing and doing feet and nails and little touch ups on Majic and Annie and my poor Tzu, Benji, who has been so neglected since my husband's stroke because I don't seem to get enough time to clip him. My black Tzu, Connor, did get his body done but his head has been awaiting attention for two weeks! For all three that I did tonight I towel dried them and put on Precious Drops. I had combed out the malts this morning so not too many tangles but the PD did help remove any that were there. My Tzu had his face washed and combed two days ago but his body hadn't been done properly for quite awhile. The PD when sprayed on wet hair especially (works on dry hair too) helps to get thru the tangles without too much effort and he had lots of them tonight. For daily use I like to spray it on any of Annie's tangles from wearing clothes till the mat is wet and it works out really well with a course comb using the tines. I just got out my bottle of it and smelled it and it is perfumy. I don't really notice as so many of the dog products have nice smells. By the way Vellus shampoo and conditioner I DO notice and I absolutely love the smell on my pups when I use that. Sorry, back to the subject. I bought a 16 fl. oz bottle of the PD concentrate. You dilute it 4 to 1. Here is what it says about the product on the bottle. FLOWING, DRAPING COAT WITH FRIZZ CONTROL Precious Drop produces silky soft and illuminating shine for an unbelievably sleek flowing coat. Experience amazing results instantly on those fluffy, cottony, unmanageable coats. MOISTURIZING Keratin proteins fortify each strand of hair with hydrating moisture therapy, giving a luxurious, deep conditioning , leave-in treatment that smoothes, softens, straightens and adds a radiant gloss. Protect dry, thirsty, damaged coat, leaving the coat revitalized, rejuvenated and full of healthy sheen.
ANTI-BREAKAGE AND MATTING Say goodbye to excess breakage and reduce matting. Precious Drop promotes hair growth and adds strength. Hydrated healthy coats that are infused with Keratin Proteins are less likely to break, tangle and matt. Use daily on dry coats and brush through. Precious Drop will reinforce every strand and protect damage prone drop coats from breakage. 

Hedy, I haven't been at a show yet this year so I haven't heard about the Just Divine Spray. Exactly what is it?

Has anyone tried the Bottoms Up? Product description: Bottoms Up is a concentrated thickening and bodying lifting spray that transforms fine, limp hair, lifts and separates the hair while enhancing luster, volume and manageability. Soft, flat, flyaway hair will look and feel thicker with double the volume. It closes and aligns the cuticle layer increasing the hair's shine and also works as a sizing agent to lock in the shape. Bottom's Up bonding system provides long lasting volume and lift that is not stiff, heavy or tacky with added humidity protection. Can be diluted up to 8 to 1. Dilution ratio will vary based on the texture of the hair and the end results you have in mind. For best results apply with CC Kool Pup Mister dryer attachment.

I bought this when I got my KP last summer but haven't really used it yet as I was waiting till I felt really comfortable with the dryer. I do have the attachment it calls for so I guess I should use it!

I do love the Thick n Thicker for whatever reason you use it. It makes Majic look like a little plush stuffed animal his hair looks so velvety and Annie of course I just like to treat her to a good product to make her strand out as my precious little gal.

Off to bed now. My hubby is coming home this week so I still have lots of work to do. Absolutely everything that can go wrong around her has in the last week so I really need this to be over. Just want to get things back to normal.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

k Joyce === all those descriptions you typed sounded so FOLLICLELICIOUS == I got me bottle of the Precious Drops to compare with my all time FAV the Pure Paws Shine and Conditioning ...

I bought a few empty 2oz tiny mister spray bottles if anyone wants me send them a little tester too, since CC doesn't have the PD as a sampler size (Kandis == you want me to send you a sample bottle I can make?...or do you like them GALLONs...haha --- pm me if you do)

I didn't get the Just Divine cuz I think it is in the Ice family with less detangling element of silicon..and I like a FRESH fragrance spray for brushing out...

Joyce == how does that Bottoms Up smell? == can't wait to hear how you like it

and hope all is well with your DH coming home...praying for a nice week for you!

Kandis...sorry are we OT?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MalteseObsessed said:


> k Joyce === all those descriptions you typed sounded so FOLLICLELICIOUS == I got me bottle of the Precious Drops to compare with my all time FAV the Pure Paws Shine and Conditioning ...
> 
> I bought a few empty 2oz tiny mister spray bottles if anyone wants me send them a little tester too, since CC doesn't have the PD as a sampler size (Kandis == you want me to send you a sample bottle I can make?...or do you like them GALLONs...haha --- pm me if you do)
> 
> ...


LOL. your fine!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just LOVE all this grooming talk :chili: and I also really like the trial size ice bottle, I refill often, but just can't get my hands around the big bottle! 



MalteseObsessed said:


> I KNOW RIGHT???? I totally want a tiny bottle of Precious Drops === I love the trial sized bottle of ICE and prefer using the tiny bottle on the grooming table === I wish they'd have the Precious in that perfect 2 fl oz size as a FREE SAMPLE...
> 
> :thumbsup:sounds like your time meeting CC and buying Gallons and Prettying up your doll Penny and all the other grooming goodies you my friend are having the PERFECT WEEKEND!!!! :chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Let me know how the PD works Hedy? I'm almost out of the PP and need to know which to order!



MalteseObsessed said:


> k Joyce === all those descriptions you typed sounded so FOLLICLELICIOUS == I got me bottle of the Precious Drops to compare with my all time FAV the Pure Paws Shine and Conditioning ...
> 
> I bought a few empty 2oz tiny mister spray bottles if anyone wants me send them a little tester too, since CC doesn't have the PD as a sampler size (Kandis == you want me to send you a sample bottle I can make?...or do you like them GALLONs...haha --- pm me if you do)
> 
> ...


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm on the fence with the Precious Drops! I can make some tiny bottles of it and send it to anyone who wants it == but I may actually give the whole brand new bottle away after I review it.

I'm super weird about smells on the solvents and shampoo's I use == I dislike most perfumes on my dogs and will sometimes only spray human perfumes on their COLLARS or HARNESSES for when we go out...

ICE on Ice I love cuz it doesn't have any smell and purely functional as a detangled or brushing spray

The PD actually smells really chemically to me == I'm a chemist so I don't like my dogs smelling like the lab...It does seem to have the same family of detangled element to it so functionally as a detangled/conditioner it probably is a pretty fine product ===

the smell is very potent upon use and it does fade to something that is ok after quite a few hours == so it may be good to eliminate yucky doggie odor...not sure

this is just my nose speaking == could vary from person to person as we all favor different scents in our lives...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

MalteseObsessed said:


> I'm on the fence with the Precious Drops! I can make some tiny bottles of it and send it to anyone who wants it == but I may actually give the whole brand new bottle away after I review it.
> 
> I'm super weird about smells on the solvents and shampoo's I use == I dislike most perfumes on my dogs and will sometimes only spray human perfumes on their COLLARS or HARNESSES for when we go out...
> 
> ...


 I also wasn't crazy about the precious drops. But I use Ice on Ice every day. Love that product.


----------

